# 18 Amino Acids,



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Pollen*

I need to get some of that!


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

*Amino Acids in wax production*

This guy has had about 18-20 people doing research for him when the only thing needed to be done was for him to do a search, guess he was to busy!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Amino Acids in wax production*

Some people may not know how to properly do a search.
My posting has to do with the research done on amino acids in pollen.
It is a straight forward statement having nothing to do with wax production.
It was intended to inform people about the complexity of making pollen substitute patties.
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

*Amino Acids in Beeswax production*

Sorry!!! I thought this was the thread in which Aspera couldn't find a expert to answer his question to his satisfaction


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I was wondering if someone had the honey bee's A.A. requirements handy to post. I realize that pollens differ in their nutritional make-up, but it would be nice to compare the two lists. Mammals only require 9 amino acids, plants none. I 'm not sure about bees.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*I was wondering if someone had the honey bee's A.A. requirements handy to post*

If you do a web search on amino acids for honey bees you will find that there is a lot unknown about their nutrition.
My posting gives some indication of their nutritional needs.

Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------

